# dry rock setup in red sea max 250



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

More questions. So as you can see from the pictures below I have set up my tank and put rocks in it. I was wondering if anyone had an opinion on how much more rock I should buy. Currently about 42 lbs dry rock in there. Also about 55 lbs of sand (Carib-sea seaflor grade argonite sand).

I was thinking about a few pounds for the left side and leaving the rest as is, what do you think?

Also I have been cycling using Dr. Tim`s One and Only and dosing the reagent grade ammonia that comes with it. Anyone here ever do a dry rock only (or almost only) setup?

Immediately prior to dosing Dr. Tim`s and the ammonia (Jan 4), my tank had a pH of 8.1, calcium of 440, salinity of 1.024, and temp of 28 (Ammonia, nitrites and nitrates all at 0).

January 7 Ammonia was up to .5 ppm , nitrites up to .25 and nitrates at 0 ppm . I thereafter dosed some ammonia.

January 8 ammonia is .5 ppm , Nitrites are 1.0 ppm and Nitrates are 5 -10 ppm 

January 9, ammonia approx. 0 ppm , Nitrites are 2.0 ppm and Nitrates are 10 ppm.

When my nitrites drop to 0, am I essentially ready to add clean up crew after a water change?

So far I have not been turning the lights on in my tank, nor have I been running the skimmer or put the activated carbon in. When should I do that?


Thanks!


----------



## amdninjaboy (Dec 9, 2011)

I didnt use Dr.Tims.. I did start my tank with mostly dry base rock and bought 4 pieces of live rock and put that on top of the base rock.. You cant tell now which was live rock or base rock as it is all covered in coralline algae. That took about 9 months..
When your nitrites hit 0, then do a water change and you are ready to add fish slowly.. You will have some bacteria in there to do the clean up job but you need to build it up to be able to handle the larger bio-load.. I didnt add any clean up crew until about 3-4 months in as there really isnt anything in the tank for them to eat untill you have some fish in there and some algae starts growing. Skimmer wont do anything either until you have stuff in the water for it to skim.. Doesnt hurt to have it running as it does add oxygen to the water, you just wont see alot of skimmate until later on, and if you have a light bioload your skim will be light as well. I have 4 fish in my 90 Gal and I get about 3 cups of skimmate every week. Some say they have to empty their skimmer cup everyday, ive never had that much..
You only really need the light to see the fish so until you have fish you dont need the lights on.. 
Looks like you have about enough rock in there, maybe get a couple pieces of live rock to help with the bacteria population.. Or if you dont want to buy live rock, if you know someone who can give you some coralline algae scrapings you can put that in the tank it it will kick start the algae growing on your rock..

I looked at the pics again, you could use a couple more pieces of rock at the ends if you want to, does look a little sparse at the ends but if you like that look of the rock you can work with that.. Also have you glued or somehow secured the rock to itself? I notice its piled in the middle, if you dont have it glued together or pinned together you can almost guarantee you will have some rock fall over .. I had my rock like that at the start but came home to 4 pieces of it laying against the front pane of glass, luckily it didnt break it.. So I now have it glued as well as using the back pane of glass for support. Just a thought..

HTH,
Shane.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't really see from the pics, but the rock closest to the glass on the right looks very close, which will make cleaning difficult.
If it is as close as it looks, I would move it.

As for glue or pinning, I think that comes down to personal taste. I have never glued my rocks together and on 2 occasions so far I have been thankful as I needed to move the rocks. 
1. To get a damsel fish out. Will never buy one of them again 
2. To add a dry rock backing to the aquarium. If I had glued it together, neither of these would have been possible.

Other than that, looks good.


----------



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks for the help !


----------



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

*Seeding tank*

I am currently cycling with dead rock and dr. tim's one and only.

I was hoping an individual with a healthy tank would be willing to rent/lend/sell me a very small piece of rock to seed my dry rock. I would prefer to rent/borrow/buy from an individual over a store as i feel they may be more confident that that such rock will not have any negative hitchhikers:

essentially what i am looking for:

1. Very small piece
2. From a well established heathy tank maintained by an experienced hobbiest who doesn't have any recent history of problems.
3. Covered with a rich puruple corraline algea

Please PM if you are willing to help and this fits the description of your tank and we can discuss price.

Thank you very much.


----------



## JBen (Jan 13, 2012)

Maybe a good as time as any to chime in with a first post

I've been reading about Dr Tims and wondering a) whether it's as advertised and b) if so if anyone in TO carries it.

Right now I'm watching the grass grow, having gone live (filled the tank) last week.

Am, NO2 and NO3 all reading nil (maybe the barest trace of some NO3).
With 70pds LR, 60pds argonite and 30pds Dry am beginning to wonder if what little am/no2 is/might being produced is comsumed just as fast.


----------

